# internet



## babylonzoo (Aug 15, 2015)

hi can anyone help i live in CARREGUEIRO in ALJUSTREL we have no internet and phone for poor i looking for mobile broadband that may work in a place like this can you help me new to portugal thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You need to use a non PT mobile on roaming to see which GSM signal provider gives strongest signal coverage for your home area and then go to them and ask the best deal. It will be a choice of one of three - Vodafone, PT (MEO) or Zon (Novis/Optimus). Prices and service levels are all much the same. Work out which and then tell us here


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

babylonzoo said:


> hi can anyone help i live in CARREGUEIRO in ALJUSTREL we have no internet and phone for poor i looking for mobile broadband that may work in a place like this can you help me new to portugal thanks


If a mobile telephone will work in your location, mobile broadband should too.

The providers have much the same price and performance.

Setup, should be easy if you use a Windoze operating system.

If you have Linux/Unix, they may tell you it will not work.

That is not true.

if you need help setting up with these systems, let me know and I will step you through it.


----------



## babylonzoo (Aug 15, 2015)

thank to you both i will looki n to it


----------

